# [solved]Probleme mit xorg nach Installation von KDE

## skydoom

Hallo,

ich verzweifel langsam.

Ich habe Xorg installiert, nach dieser Anleitung: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/xorg-config.xml

Zusätzlich musste ich noch x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati emergen, ansonsten meldete Xorg -configure dass er nichts zu konfigurieren hätte. 

Alles super, ich konnte mit X -config /root/xorg.config.new testen und nach dem verschieben der Config konnte ich auch ohne Probleme startx ausführen. Ich hatte dann die minimale Umgebung mit Console und so. 

Danach hab ich nach dieser Anleitung: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml KDE installiert.

Ich habe mich für "emerge kdebase-meta" entschieden. Nach der sehr langen Installation wollte ich halt mal starten. Allerdings klappts nicht  :Sad:  Fehler von Xorg:

```
server / # startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.23163

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r9 i686

Current Operating System: Linux server 2.6.25-gentoo-r9 #1 SMP Tue Jul 21 00:47:27 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 21 July 2009  10:46:43PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jul 22 09:10:22 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

FATAL: Module radeon not found.

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[dri] Disabling DRI.

NTSC PAL

  XRANDR name: VGA-0

  Connector: VGA

  CRT1: INTERNAL_DAC1

  DDC reg: 0x60

  XRANDR name: DVI-0

  Connector: DVI-D

  DFP1: INTERNAL_TMDS1

  DDC reg: 0x64

  XRANDR name: S-video

  Connector: S-video

  TV1: INTERNAL_DAC2

  DDC reg: 0x0

finished output detect: 0

finished output detect: 1

finished output detect: 2

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

after xf86InitialConfiguration

Entering TV Save

Save TV timing tables

saveTimingTables: reading timing tables

TV Save done

disable primary dac

disable primary dac

disable FP1

disable TV

disable primary dac

init memmap

init common

init crtc1

init pll1

freq: 175500000

best_freq: 175500000

best_feedback_div: 26

best_ref_div: 2

best_post_div: 2

restore memmap

restore common

restore crtc1

restore pll1

finished PLL1

set RMX

set primary dac

enable primary dac

disable FP1

disable TV

waiting for X server to shut down disable primary dac

finished PLL2

finished PLL1

Entering Restore TV

Restore TV PLL

Restore TVHV

Restore TV Restarts

Restore Timing Tables

Restore TV standard

Leaving Restore TV

```

Interessant sind glaube ich diese Zeilen:

```
FATAL: Module radeon not found.

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[dri] Disabling DRI.
```

Was ist da schief gelaufen?

Ein revdep-rebuild, wo er auch was vom ati-treiber neucompilierte brachte nichts.

Hier meine Xorg.config:

```
server / # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      490   320     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "GSM"

        ModelName    "W2242"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 83.0

        VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"                   # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"              # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"                 # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"          # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"        # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"      # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"     # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"                 # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"     # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"     # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"               # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"               # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"            # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Meine make.conf

```
server / # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="-gtk -gnome mp3 vhosts ogg apache2 php samba mysql postfix pam-mysql imap libwww maildir png sasl  ssl xml xml2 pam"

LINGUAS="de"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

Und ein lspci sagt mir auch, dass es eine ati radeon ist:

```
server / # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. KT880 Host Bridge (rev 80)

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. KT880 Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. KT880 Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. KT880 Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. KT880 Host Bridge

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. KT880 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237/VX700 PCI Bridge

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 80)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) (rev 01)

```

Also ich bräuchte da Hilfe  :Wink:   :Sad: 

grüße

dennis

edit:

was mir eben auffällt:

```
server / # modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r9/video/fglrx.ko): Cannot allocate memory
```

??Last edited by skydoom on Thu Jul 23, 2009 5:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AWO

Hallo skydoom,

ich habe zwar selber keine ATI-Karte, aber hier lädst du einen Treiber, der auf deinem System noch nicht vorhanden ist. Soweit ich weiss, gibt es für die ATI-Karten auch einen propitären Treiber. Hast du mal ein

```
emerge ati-drivers -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2  USE="acpi debug" 74,042 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 74,042 kB
```

probiert?

Ich denke, dass das dein Problem sein wird.

Gruß André

----------

## theotherjoe

x11-drivers/ati-drivers unterstuetzt deine ATI karte (RV280) nicht mehr. 

also falls du den proprietaeren treiber schon installiert hast: emerge -C ati-drivers.

dann, in make.conf VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" anstatt dein VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

danach solltest du den X server nochmal uebersetzen: emerge xorg-server

und den video treiber: emerge xf86-video-ati

damit sollte X11 fuer den 2D betrieb alles haben was notwendig ist.

um opengl via DRI zum laufen zu bringen muss erstmal Mesa installiert 

werden: emerge mesa (am besten noch "nptl" in dein USE flags in make.conf)

letzter schritt ist das einbinden des Direct Rendering Managers im kernel:

$ make menuconfig

Device drivers -> Graphics support -> Direct Rendering Manager -> ATI Radeon

ich kompiliere diese komponenten in den kernel und habe sie nicht als module.

kernel uebersetzen, installieren und booten, startx

damit sollte die fehlermeldung aus Xorg.0.log nicht mehr auftauchen.

```
FATAL: Module radeon not found. 

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM 

[dri] Disabling DRI. 
```

um zu testen ob direct rendering fuer die opengl ausgaben verwendet wird,

kannst du dir glxinfo und glxgears installieren: emerge mesa-progs

die ersten zeilen der ausgabe von glxgears -info  informiert dich ueber den

dri treiber:

```
GL_RENDERER   = Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 8x  TCL

GL_VERSION    = 1.3 Mesa 7.5

GL_VENDOR     = Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

```

die ausgabe ist nur exemplarisch, mesa-7.5 ist unstable.

hoffe dies hilft weiter...

----------

## skydoom

cool, dankeschön, hat super funktioniert  :Smile: 

----------

